# Un par de preguntas sobre amplificadores valvulares



## jordileft (Ene 13, 2009)

Buenas, estoy intentando llevar a cabo el montaje de un amplificador valvular y espero que me podais ayudar en un par de cuestiones. En primer lugar alguien sabe las frecuencias de corte que acostumbran a atener los tres controles básicos de un amplificador (bass, middle, treble)? i por otra parte, para canviar un amplificador de 15w para que proporcione mas watios (20 o 30w) se tendrian que hacer muchas modificaciones? o solo modificando la etapa de potencia ya se podria conseguir? gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 13, 2009)

jordileft dijo:
			
		

> .... En primer lugar alguien sabe las frecuencias de corte que acostumbran a atener los tres controles bàsicos de un amplificador (bass, middle, treble)?


Si uno pudiera ver el esquema podría opinar. Normalmente Bajos < a 700 Hz, medios entre 700 Hz a 2500 Hz y altos > 2500 Hz.



> i por otra parte, para canviar un amplificador de 15w para que proporcione mas watios (20 o 30w) se tendrian que hacer muchas modificaciones? o solo modificando la etapa de potencia ya se podria conseguir? gracias por vuestra ayuda


Seguramente otras válvulas o mas válvulas, seguramente otro transformador de salida, seguramente otra fuente de alimentación y posiblemente tengas que cambiar hasta el chasis.


----------



## jordileft (Ene 13, 2009)

Perdona, se me habia olvidado decir que es para un amplificador de guitarra, el esquema en el que me baso es el del Fender Blues Junior, dejo aqui un link con el esquema.
Gracias por responder

http://www.blueguitar.org/new/schem/fender/blues_jr.gif


----------



## Tomasito (Ene 13, 2009)

Para subir la potencia podés agregarle un par de válvulas a la etapa de potencia, no es TAN complicado. Pero vas a tener que cambiar la fuente de alimentación por otra que entregue más potencia. Mirando circuitos de amplificador de 4, 6 u 8 válvulas te vas a dar más o menos una idea.

Igual te recomiendo que si lo vas a hacer desde 0 basandote en otro diseño, armes algo que ya esté echo para más potencia, son casi todos los amplificador prácticamente iguales en la etapa de potencia.


Salu2!


----------



## jordileft (Ene 13, 2009)

Gracias por los consejos.
Otra pregunta más, quizá es pregunta para otro tipo de foro, pero me sabeis decir si con el Blues Junior puedo conseguir suficiente sonido como para que no me "coma" la bateria en un grupo sin llegar a distorsionar del todo el sonido, que sea un sonido limpio pero con caracter y que el ataque se lo dé al golpear bien las cuerdas, nose si me explico..


----------



## cardozom (Jun 9, 2014)

Amigos de foro, tengo una duda respecto a un par de valvulas 6V6 NOS que consegui, quiero armarme una  replica de un fender como este que se ve en el plano por ejemplo. El mismo lleva una tension de placa de 420 Volts

http://elektrotanya.com/fender_princeton_reverb_b1270_sch.pdf/download.html

La duda surge es que las hojas de datos de aquellas épocas muestran tensiones máximas de placa de 315 volts al menos para las marcas GE o Tung SOL. Las re ediciones actuales como JJ o Electro HArmonix tienen tensiones de placa mas altas lo cual permitirian armar dichos circuitos, pero con las valvulas NOS en teoria no se podría. Alguno tiene conocimiento si había algún tipo de modelo o marca dentro de lo que era 6V6 para armar esos circuitos ?. ME refiero como hacían para armar algo con 450 volts si la valvular soportaban hasta 315.
Saludos


MArcelo ...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 10, 2014)

Esos amplficadores sin dudas funcionaron y bien con esas valvulas.
Si bien están sometidas a más tensión que la indicada, debido a la alta tensión (relativa) con que polarizan las grillas, la corriente que manejan es menor, por ende, la potencia máxima de disipación no la exceden.
Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 10, 2014)

Hola a todos devemos recordar que la 6V6 es de menor potenzia de salida si conparada a la 6L6 , que es un tipo mas comum en amplificadores de audio para instrumentos musicales.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## fosforito (Jun 10, 2014)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:
			
		

> Esos amplficadores sin dudas funcionaron y bien con esas valvulas.
> Si bien están sometidas a más tensión que la indicada, debido a la alta tensión (relativa) con que polarizan las grillas, la corriente que manejan es menor, por ende, la potencia máxima de disipación no la exceden.
> Saludos.



Si, esta ok lo que dice B. T. 1954, el bias de esas 2 6v6 para ese circuito es de 34 volts negativos, como la tensión de placas es mayor, la corriente de placas es menor para ese punto de operación, aparte ese modelo de fender esta hecho entre los años 64 y 73, en esa época las nos eran nuevas nuevas y se bancan esa tensión perfectamente, fueron y son excelentes amplificadores para guitarra.
Chau f.


----------

